# Name our puppy!



## goldengall (Aug 13, 2011)

Thanks for voting! Decision has been named.... drumroll... he's LOUIE!! And he's a LOVE!


----------



## T-Joy (Aug 22, 2011)

GREAT!!! I am so happy for you. Enjoy your Love fully.

Love & Light


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Very partial to that name....hubby shares it but is spelled Lew


----------

